# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello All from SW Vic

## Legendts

Came across this forum by sheer chance and couldn't believe I hadn't found it before. Never too old to learn and I won't see 70 again :No: ! Always do my own maintenance and have just bought another house so no doubt I'll be checking in more than occasionally. 
Cheers.
Jeff.

----------


## OBBob

Welcome Jeff!

----------


## Legendts

Thanks OBBob. Spent a couple of hours on the forum last night and couldn't believe the amount of information contained in it. Also how varied and responsible both questions and answers were.

----------


## OBBob

> Thanks OBBob. Spent a couple of hours on the forum last night and couldn't believe the amount of information contained in it. Also how varied and responsible both questions and answers were.

  Ha ha ... some threads descend into chaos fairly rapidly but you get the idea about which will go down that path and can either enjoy or ignore.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legendts

Too true. That's the great thing about forums as in life.......full of choices. :2thumbsup:

----------

